# EBC- TEFL in Madrid, Can you share your opinion please?



## KailaR (Mar 28, 2011)

I am planning to take this course at the end of May. It's a 4week TEFL program that promises job placement, teaching english in any capacity. Does anyone have an opinion about the the course/school they'd like to share...good or bad.

Also I am not looking to make a lot money, my goal is to practice spanish to fluency and meeting new people. I am not rich(have a bit of savings to carry me for 2months, so hoping I'll have the opportunity to find a JOB that will allow me to live there inexpensively ( roomate- limited traveling,etc), will I be able to find something?

I am a US citizen BTW.. do you recommend getting a student visa? will that help my chances of getting a job? or not necessary? 

thanks lots, 
Kaila


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KailaR said:


> I am planning to take this course at the end of May. It's a 4week TEFL program that promises job placement, teaching english in any capacity. Does anyone have an opinion about the the course/school they'd like to share...good or bad.
> 
> Also I am not looking to make a lot money, my goal is to practice spanish to fluency and meeting new people. I am not rich(have a bit of savings to carry me for 2months, so hoping I'll have the opportunity to find a JOB that will allow me to live there inexpensively ( roomate- limited traveling,etc), will I be able to find something?
> 
> I am a US citizen BTW.. do you recommend getting a student visa? will that help my chances of getting a job? or not necessary?


While I have no reason to doubt that the course is authentic and delivers what it promises, be very wary of any prospect of a job at the end of it. The fact is an American can't get a job without a work visa, and it must be sponsored by your potential employer who needs to convince the authorities the need to hire a non-EU citizen in the absence of suitable applicants locally. This is just not possible because there is a glut of language teachers, many from within EU, looking for jobs. In addition, you aren't allowed to give individual lessons and be paid for, as that too is work and requires work visa (again impossible to obtain). So all you get for your money and effort is a piece of paper stating you have so-and-so TEFL qualification, but not job or a promise of a job.
Whether that qualification will help you to get a job in other countries (such as in Asia where visa is easier to get) is another matter. Usually a generic TEFL course like that is worth a lot less in the eyes of recruiter than a well-established course like CELTA, awarded by the University of Cambridge.


----------



## KailaR (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Joppa- I am really nervous about moving now... and deciding not to spend money on this course.

Can you work 20hours a week on a student visa? or that's also not the case( this is what EBC informed me). 

any recommendation on how I would be able to live there for a yearish ( make 600e a month)- under the table, or in exchange for a place to stay?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

KailaR said:


> Thanks Joppa- I am really nervous about moving now... and deciding not to spend money on this course.
> 
> Can you work 20hours a week on a student visa? or that's also not the case( this is what EBC informed me).
> 
> any recommendation on how I would be able to live there for a yearish ( make 600e a month)- under the table, or in exchange for a place to stay?


If you have a student visa (which means getting a place on a full-time course), you can work up to 20 hours a week in term time and full-time at weekend, but it also depends on the legth of the visa. Normally it must be for longer than 6 months (check with consulate).
As I've said, there is no easy way for an American to live and work in Spain long-term, short of marrying an EU national, and very difficult for TEFL. I don't recommend doing things under the table, as spot checks are getting common and you risk arrest, fine and deportation, and being blacklisted from Schengen for many years.
Someone suggested Workaway.info the site for free work exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad as a useful source of work in exchange for board and lodging, but I don't know the exact legality of it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm not too sure about the ins and outs of an American working in Spain - Joppa knows far more about that, and also halydia. You can't send a PM yet, but you could leave a visitors message for her.I know it's difficult though.
As far as the EBC is concerned, it's well known and is probably OK, but if I were you I'd prefer to do a fully recognised CELTA course. I don't think that is what EBC is offering. I also know that they don't give top rates to their teachers. As I say, it doesn't necessarily mean they are bad, but they're not the best.
Places where the official CELTA is done in Madrid are 
British Language Centre
Hyland
International House
Cost around 1,500 euros
Ask them directly about your position, they should know!
There is lots of info about this on the forum, just search for TEFL Madrid, teaching English etc


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

If you have a degree then you would probably be better off trying to get a job as a Language & Culture Assistant in a state school via the Spanish Education Department's programme since they employ Americans for this. As mentioned, Halydia does this and can probably give you more specific information about it. And there is more information about it on the forum if you search...


----------



## KailaR (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks a ton. I have a BA in journalism, not sure of that counts? I'll check the site also to learn more..,


----------



## KailaR (Mar 28, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not too sure about the ins and outs of an American working in Spain - Joppa knows far more about that, and also halydia. You can't send a PM yet, but you could leave a visitors message for her.I know it's difficult though.
> As far as the EBC is concerned, it's well known and is probably OK, but if I were you I'd prefer to do a fully recognised CELTA course. I don't think that is what EBC is offering. I also know that they don't give top rates to their teachers. As I say, it doesn't necessarily mean they are bad, but they're not the best.
> Places where the official CELTA is done in Madrid are
> British Language Centre
> ...


. 

Thanks!!! I'm checking in to Hyland as we speak. Do you know anyone who took the Ebc course? 
I'm looking forward to live in Spain and hoping it all works out.


----------



## JupiterSurf (Mar 23, 2011)

KailaR said:


> Thanks a ton. I have a BA in journalism, not sure of that counts? I'll check the site also to learn more..,


Kaila, 
Let me know what you are able to find out. We sound to be in a similar situation, I'm from the US, I have a BE in Industrial Engineering, have been working for 4 years but want to be in Spain. I have 2 friends currently teaching English in Madrid, one with a visa, one without. I have heard from them that the TEFL course is not necessary and especially with a connection no certification is needed at all. My friend that does have a visa was able to obtain sponsorship through his teaching job.

Good Luck!
Mitchell


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JupiterSurf said:


> Kaila,
> Let me know what you are able to find out. We sound to be in a similar situation, I'm from the US, I have a BE in Industrial Engineering, have been working for 4 years but want to be in Spain. I have 2 friends currently teaching English in Madrid, one with a visa, one without. I have heard from them that the TEFL course is not necessary and especially with a connection no certification is needed at all. My friend that does have a visa was able to obtain sponsorship through his teaching job.
> 
> Good Luck!
> Mitchell


The TEFL course may not be "necessary", but it really helps you on the way to being a professional _*teacher. *_A teacher is a person who provides a service to his/ her students with an ability to actually teach them something. It is not a person who merely speaks English.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

KailaR said:


> .
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm checking in to Hyland as we speak. Do you know anyone who took the Ebc course?
> I'm looking forward to live in Spain and hoping it all works out.


No, sorry I don't.


----------



## fjinspain (Apr 16, 2011)

KailaR said:


> .
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm checking in to Hyland as we speak. Do you know anyone who took the Ebc course?
> I'm looking forward to live in Spain and hoping it all works out.


I took the EBC course and was impressed. What they say on their web is more or less all correct. The training was good and very practical. The best part was the job help. Hand on heart, it's a very good process and they explain a lot about what to expect when you get out there to teach. Good luck and welcome to Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fjinspain said:


> I took the EBC course and was impressed. What they say on their web is more or less all correct. The training was good and very practical. The best part was the job help. Hand on heart, it's a very good process and they explain a lot about what to expect when you get out there to teach. Good luck and welcome to Spain.


that's good to hear

what sort of job help did they give you?

interviews - introductions - or an actual job?

did they sort out work permits too?


----------



## KailaR (Mar 28, 2011)

fjinspain said:


> I took the EBC course and was impressed. What they say on their web is more or less all correct. The training was good and very practical. The best part was the job help. Hand on heart, it's a very good process and they explain a lot about what to expect when you get out there to teach. Good luck and welcome to Spain.


I am settled EBC and taking the course in May. Thanks so much for your post, this really helps to reassure my choice. I have a follow up question for you... Would you recommend getting a EU student visa/ Would that enable more job opportunities ? 

Thanks,


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fjinspain said:


> I took the EBC course and was impressed. What they say on their web is more or less all correct. The training was good and very practical. The best part was the job help. Hand on heart, it's a very good process and they explain a lot about what to expect when you get out there to teach. Good luck and welcome to Spain.


As Xabiachica says, that's good to hear!

But, how do they get over the legal difficulties that US citizens have regarding employment in Spain/ EU? Do they actually find jobs for you, point you in the right direction, or what? Or is it to do with being able to work 20 hours on a student visa, or being a teachers assistant, meaning working in schools and not working with adults or in academies? That bit I don't have straight.

And, I was wondering why people choose to do a course like this, which is recognised it seems by the British Council, but don't do the official TEFL courses which are the CELTA and DELTA. If you hold them side by side why choose one over the other?


----------



## fjinspain (Apr 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> that's good to hear
> 
> what sort of job help did they give you?
> 
> ...


Before answering, what a great weekend. The sun was out and it was good and hot. Let's hope it stays good for Easter. Friday off and a long weekend coming up - yeah!

The job help is help. They have a couple of very informative 1+ hour seminars about the job process: types of jobs, travelling around, interview questions, pay/conditions and the rest covering getting a job, etc. and then there's another that covers classroom issues: awkward students and other human related problems that need to be dealt with when you're teaching. They even tell you how to dress when you go for interviews! It's pretty detailed.

The job assistance is assistance. I think it says somewhere on their web that they do everything except pass the interview for you which is correct. The job assistance is a process where you enter your resume in their web site and then they distribute it to a lot of schools in Madrid. My experience of this was that after they'd sent out my resume I started getting calls from academies asking me to go for interviews. They send out your resume on the last day of the course and I started getting calls by about the following Tuesday. I interviewed and got job offers so from my point of view the process works.

EBC TEFL don't do work permits because they don't employ you. They only train. Anything to do with work permits has to be done with an academy that you teach at. EBC do offer the possibility of getting a student visa through a Spanish language school that they have an arrangement with. I read on their web and I've seen a few posts on other forums that there's some kind of 20 hour work allowance in a student visa as long as the work doesn't interfere with studies. How the authorities figure that one out beats me.


----------



## fjinspain (Apr 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As Xabiachica says, that's good to hear!
> 
> But, how do they get over the legal difficulties that US citizens have regarding employment in Spain/ EU? Do they actually find jobs for you, point you in the right direction, or what? Or is it to do with being able to work 20 hours on a student visa, or being a teachers assistant, meaning working in schools and not working with adults or in academies? That bit I don't have straight.
> 
> And, I was wondering why people choose to do a course like this, which is recognised it seems by the British Council, but don't do the official TEFL courses which are the CELTA and DELTA. If you hold them side by side why choose one over the other?


I think I answered your first point in my previous post. I went for two reasons: 1) it's an official certificate from an English examination board and 2) the job program. EBC has a lot of centers that are in a kind of network so you get job help in a lot of countries. I know that there are a lot of CELTA courses, but I found that they are not in a network. It was the job program that clinched it for me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fjinspain said:


> I think I answered your first point in my previous post. I went for two reasons: 1) it's an official certificate from an English examination board and 2) the job program. EBC has a lot of centers that are in a kind of network so you get job help in a lot of countries. I know that there are a lot of CELTA courses, but I found that they are not in a network. It was the job program that clinched it for me.


Hi, Thanks for the reply. As a teacher in Madrid I get asked a lot of questions about teaching here, so the more information I can gather the better. 
The thing is, being English I don't have any problems with papers, but Americans do, that is Americans that want to work legally. That's where I'm still not clear on what you're telling me. As far as I know, an American can only be employed in europe if there is a post that can not be filled with a European, and in the case of european English teachers they're ten a dozen. So the only way you can be employed is if you have a student visa, that you don't work more than XXX hours and you are registered as a student somewhere I suppose. Is that the information you're given at EBC?

I'm also not very clear on the reasons for choosing a centre that doesn't give the CELTA. The centres that train for the CELTA in Madrid all give some help towards finding work I believe and you get an internationally recognized qualification. But you're obviously happy with the deal that you got, (and it does sound like they treated you well!)so if anyone asks me about the EBC I'll tell them to read your post! 

If you're in Madrid now, you'll know that the good weather didn't last. Still it's the same everywhere, and don't worry, sooner or later the heat will come!


----------



## fjinspain (Apr 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply. As a teacher in Madrid I get asked a lot of questions about teaching here, so the more information I can gather the better.
> The thing is, being English I don't have any problems with papers, but Americans do, that is Americans that want to work legally. That's where I'm still not clear on what you're telling me. As far as I know, an American can only be employed in europe if there is a post that can not be filled with a European, and in the case of european English teachers they're ten a dozen. So the only way you can be employed is if you have a student visa, that you don't work more than XXX hours and you are registered as a student somewhere I suppose. Is that the information you're given at EBC?
> 
> I'm also not very clear on the reasons for choosing a centre that doesn't give the CELTA. The centres that train for the CELTA in Madrid all give some help towards finding work I believe and you get an internationally recognized qualification. But you're obviously happy with the deal that you got, (and it does sound like they treated you well!)so if anyone asks me about the EBC I'll tell them to read your post!
> ...


EBC painted a very clear picture of how things work in Spain. I suppose the CELTA courses do the same.

It did rain a little today and it was certainly cooler than yesterday. But as you say, the warm stuff is on the way. They said it might rain tomorrow and Friday. Never mind at least we've got Real vs. Barca tonight in the Copa del Rey. I'm in Madrid so I've gotta root for the locals.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fjinspain said:


> EBC painted a very clear picture of how things work in Spain. I suppose the CELTA courses do the same.


Well, I got in touch with EBC myself and yes, they are very clear about job opportunities aren't they????
Just in case anyone's reading this thread, I was right in what I said about how Americans can work in Spain legally.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I got in touch with EBC myself and yes, they are very clear about job opportunities aren't they????
> Just in case anyone's reading this thread,* I was right in what I said about how Americans can work in Spain legally*.


you mean that essentially they can't:confused2:

so what are they doing?

either the academies are somehow getting work visas for these people - which is highly unlikely in the current climate

or they aren't giving contracts out & expecting them to be autónomo_
_ - which of course would mean they would have to get their own work visas - which as we know won't happen

the only other option would be that they would be working on the black, I guess

I suppose if they can work 20 hours a week on a student visa (is that right:confused2 that at least would be legal - but they wouldn't be earning enough to live on



I think we can draw our own conclusions folks................


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fjinspain said:


> I think I answered your first point in my previous post. I went for two reasons: 1) it's an official certificate from an English examination board and 2) the job program. EBC has a lot of centers that are in a kind of network so you get job help in a lot of countries. I know that there are a lot of CELTA courses, but I found that they are not in a network. It was the job program that clinched it for me.


so you got a work permit, and a job with a contract?


----------



## fjinspain (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you read through the visa and work info pdf on their madrid web page? When I read through it I thought it was very clear and explains all the options. . 20 x 15/hr X 4 is 1,200 euros a month, certainly enough to live on in Madrid. To use the old media addage "Good news doesn't sell newspapers". Shame really. If you're not from the EU and you are looking for a legal, high paying English teaching job, Europe is not the place to be. Neither is South America as the pay is lousy and equally illegal. The Middle East is dangerous and the Far East usually ties you into contracts with one school where the only option of getting out of the contract is to go back home, sometimes at your own expense because you broke the contract. Australia and New Zealand have similar rules as Europe. Is there anywhere left? Should people even consider TEFL as a serious option be it CELTA, EBC, Trinity, TEFL International or whatever? Let's be honest here, TEFL's about having an adventure for a year or two. Well it is for me at least.


----------



## nix8286 (May 26, 2011)

Hi all

I joined in late on this post but it relates to EBC so I'm hoping you can share some insight fjinspain - I'm about to commence my EBC tefl course this September. I'm in the middle of making some decisions on accommodation. Did you use EBC to coordinate your flat share arrangement / student residence? If so,wWhat was it like - would you recommend this?? It seems quite appealing considering the value ($801 for 4 wks), as I understand organising an apartment the usual way adds the complexity of security deposits, etc 

Thanks for your feedback in advance!!!

Nikki


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fjinspain said:


> Have you read through the visa and work info pdf on their madrid web page? When I read through it I thought it was very clear and explains all the options. . 20 x 15/hr X 4 is 1,200 euros a month, certainly enough to live on in Madrid. To use the old media addage "Good news doesn't sell newspapers". Shame really. *If you're not from the EU and you are looking for a legal, high paying English teaching job, Europe is not the place to be.* Neither is South America as the pay is lousy and equally illegal. The Middle East is dangerous and the Far East usually ties you into contracts with one school where the only option of getting out of the contract is to go back home, sometimes at your own expense because you broke the contract. Australia and New Zealand have similar rules as Europe. Is there anywhere left? Should people even consider TEFL as a serious option be it CELTA, EBC, Trinity, TEFL International or whatever? Let's be honest here, TEFL's about having an adventure for a year or two. Well it is for me at least.



nuff said...............................the red bit


----------



## nix8286 (May 26, 2011)

Just something to add... i will be on a student visa that will allow an extended stay in Europe. The aim is not to teach english for a high paying wage, the aim is to learn spanish. Any English teaching job that may arise would be a bonus.

So back to my question re accommodation



> Did you use EBC to coordinate your flat share arrangement / student residence? If so,wWhat was it like - would you recommend this??


----------



## KailaR (Mar 28, 2011)

nix8286 said:


> Just something to add... i will be on a student visa that will allow an extended stay in Europe. The aim is not to teach english for a high paying wage, the aim is to learn spanish. Any English teaching job that may arise would be a bonus.
> 
> So back to my question re accommodation


I think 801 is a fair deal but I am certain you can find something cheaper.
BTW, what course date are you enrolled in? I'm doing the Jul 4. How long is your visa for?


----------



## nix8286 (May 26, 2011)

KailaR said:


> I think 801 is a fair deal but I am certain you can find something cheaper.
> BTW, what course date are you enrolled in? I'm doing the Jul 4. How long is your visa for?


Hi Kaila

Im doing the sept 12 course. Would love to hear how you're going about your accom arrangements, i'm assuming you found a better deal? Im new to this whole forum thing so not sure if you can private message me with this info? Anyway, I'm applying for a year long student visa, initally you just get something to say you can stay for 6 mths but upon arrival you apply for a residence card.


----------



## s_lee (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been teaching ESL for about 15 years. I'm interested in doing the DELTA, but they told me I should take a foundation course first. I can' t really take 4 weeks off to do the CELTA, so I'm doing the online EBC TEFL course. I'm a bit less than 1/2 way thru and plan to take the practicum in Thailand in December or January. I can take a week off, but not a month! So far it's a good course and I'm pretty pleased. It is accredited by the Teacher College and some others, that was the main selling point for me. 

There are so many fly-by-night English certs out there, this one is legit as far as I can tell.


----------



## madrid2012 (Dec 5, 2011)

*EBC update*



nix8286 said:


> Hi Kaila
> 
> Im doing the sept 12 course. Would love to hear how you're going about your accom arrangements, i'm assuming you found a better deal? Im new to this whole forum thing so not sure if you can private message me with this info? Anyway, I'm applying for a year long student visa, initally you just get something to say you can stay for 6 mths but upon arrival you apply for a residence card.


Kaila
how did this work out for you? I'm talking to EBC Madrid at the moment about their one year programme for a non-EU passport holder. Interested in how you're finding the programme and living in Madrid


----------

